# VMware fusion gèle mon macbook



## almilo (4 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour j'ai un MacBook Pro 15 sous Sierra 10 12 6 depuis quelques mois et il plante régulièrement quand je travaille sous vmware fusion,  j'ai un programme qui ne fonctionne que sous windows pour mon travail. L'écran gèle de façon anarchique et ou redémarre en disant qu'il a récupéré d'une erreur grave (vmware).
Mon prestataire informatique qui l'a installé me dit que tout va bien, et ils pensent que la seule solution est de restaurer le mac avec les cd fournis par apple???
Quelqu'un a t il rencontré ce problème d'écran gelé, la partition entre mac et windows me parait correcte en terme de puissance allouée
Désolé je ne sais pas si je me suis bien exprimé étant encore novice


----------



## Locke (4 Décembre 2017)

Quel est donc ce logiciel sous Windows qui te pose problème ? Histoire de voir les caractéristiques matérielles demandées par l'éditeur.


----------



## almilo (4 Décembre 2017)

J'ai vm version 8 5 9, et le logiciel qui plante le plus est osoft un logiciel médical,  ça plantait avec la version 5 je suis en 6 et ça plante aussi.


----------



## Locke (4 Décembre 2017)

almilo a dit:


> osoft un logiciel médical


Impossible d'avoir des renseignements si on ne possède pas un identifiant, ça va être difficile de t'aider.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (4 Décembre 2017)

Salut @almilo 

Peux-tu faire un rapport  Etrecheck et le donner entre balises Code :


----------

